# Knife lovers might want to watch this (youtube video)



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Every go to a thrift shop to look around? perhaps you should.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> Every go to a thrift shop to look around? perhaps you should.


I am curious how well that blade would hold an edge, He did a lot of grinding without cooling the metal.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I was wondering the same, until I looked up the heat treat specs on stainless. From what I saw, you have to get above about 800 C (close to 1500 F) to anneal stainless. That's roughly twice the temperature of most tool steels I have worked with. 

I didn't see any discoloration when he was grinding, so maybe he was cooling it as he ground. At any rate, I doubt he got it hot enough to draw the temper and make it too soft to hold an edge.


----------



## adian (Oct 28, 2014)

I would never put a grinder like that to one of my custom blades. You need a belt with various grits with some flex


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

When I'm chopping veggies or whatever I often think that it wouldn't take too much too make my kitchen knife into something badass. Liked the follow up idea of PVC to make a sheath.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> I am curious how well that blade would hold an edge, He did a lot of grinding without cooling the metal.


I noticed the same thing, also while he was putting a edge on the new blade, the "rest?" Plate on the bench grinder is adjustable, therefore you can set your angle for the cutting edge...


----------

